# Colorado Camping



## Parker Outbacker (Dec 17, 2004)

I'm looking for some more camping ideas for around the Denver, Colorado area. The State Parks have been packed, and I don't make reservations far enough in advance to get in







So I'm trying to see if anyone has found some nice Forest Service campgrounds or Forest Service / BLM land that works out well for you. Don't mind dry camping at all.

So far my favorite location is Kenosha Pass off of CO-285 on your way to Jefferson just outside of Bailey. There is access to the Colorado Trail, but very quiet!! Great place to bring the kids and relax.

Would like to hear your ideas (I promise I won't steel your favorite site







)


----------



## tomlholmes (Jul 3, 2007)

We haven't camped in Colorado, but I like this web site, RV Park Reviews, CLICKY HERE to look for reviews on RV parks. While you may not totally rely on someone else's view, you can get an idea of what might be out there. I hope this helps.

And if you find a great spot, please let me know!

HEIDI


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Try Clear Creek Resivoir, and campground, between Buena Vista and Leadville.. Its just south of Granite Colo. It is a state campground. It is wonderfully quiet.. Its all dry camping.. It sits off of the highway(24) so mostly just us locals know about it.. The lake or campground cant be seen from the highway.

We were up there a few weeks back and they were lowering the lake, so fishing might not be too good, till the level gets back up..

Carey


----------



## renegade21rs (Oct 8, 2006)

Dory Hill Campground on Colorado 119, just north of Blackhawk. We stayed there in 2002, when it was a KOA. It's at the 9000 foot level, and doesn't seem to be all that busy. Kind of short on amenities, but a really scenic base camp. I would love to go stay there again! About 30-40 miles from Denver.


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

The Granby/Grand Lake area is nice we hunt there every fall with our OB. Plenty of areas to fit an OB but do plan a drive or drop off before getting on the dirt roads to find a site. We take hwy 40 past Winter Park Frasier into Granby and then hwy 125 north 13.5 miles to CR 121 (dirt road single track but doable with our 26rs with no bottoming out) There are 2 state camp grounds Denver creek is the name I believe the one on the east side of hwy 125 is much more wooded, camp hosts are on the west side. If your into ATV's the CR 121 connects to hwy 34 (grand lake side)the other side of the MTNS and is an approved ATV park. The Conoco on the North end of Granby has a free dump station and water, they just ask for a fuel fill up or store purchase, it's around back, don't ask just use/dump fill up buy something and thank them as you leave.

The area is beautiful, warm days cool nights.

If you want more info on the area just send a PM. My guess if your in Parker is about 3 hours, in Colorado Springs we get there in 3.5.

Bill.

**edit**

The pic in my sig in national forest land off CR 121

this is in the same area about 20 miles further west on HWY 40 past Kremmling in late September.


----------



## JimO (May 20, 2007)

We stay a lot up at Morraine Park and Glacier Basin in Estes Park, they both require reservations for the most part. However, there is another camp ground near them in Rocky Mountain National park that doesn't take reservations. There all Fed camp grounds. I think its the Aspen Campground, but I'm not sure. There was also one other in RMNP that didn't take reservations. Good luck!


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Colorado~DirtBikers said:


> Try Clear Creek Resivoir, and campground, between Buena Vista and Leadville.. Its just south of Granite Colo.
> Carey


Or keep going just past Granite and camp at Whitestar. I thought Molly Brown site #6 was the best campsite within 3 hours of Denver. In my opinion, site #6 at WhiteStar is now the leader. We just returned from a weekend trip to Whitestar and it was great. Pictures soon.

Randy


----------



## Lehnertfamily5 (Apr 4, 2006)

JimO said:


> We stay a lot up at Morraine Park and Glacier Basin in Estes Park, they both require reservations for the most part. However, there is another camp ground near them in Rocky Mountain National park that doesn't take reservations. There all Fed camp grounds. I think its the Aspen Campground, but I'm not sure. There was also one other in RMNP that didn't take reservations. Good luck!


sorry for bumping this after so long but do you =know if they count the rear slides as part of the footage requiements? It said a 30 foot max length and i have a 2008 28rsds

Leigh


----------



## Lehnertfamily5 (Apr 4, 2006)

We did our family vacation last year in estes park and stayed at the jellystone in estes park and weren't overly impressed with it. We got spoiled with our outstanding jellystone park here in texas i guess lol .

Any good places to camp there anyone can recommend cause we are going back again this year because we didn't get to see everything we wanted to see last time .


----------



## Lehnertfamily5 (Apr 4, 2006)

We did our family vacation last year in estes park and stayed at the jellystone in estes park and weren't overly impressed with it. We got spoiled with our outstanding jellystone park here in texas i guess lol .

Any good places to camp there anyone can recommend cause we are going back again this year because we didn't get to see everything we wanted to see last time .


----------



## ColoradoChip (Jan 21, 2008)

An easy trip from Denver is Williams Fork reservoir near Parshall. It's usually pretty quiet, and is beautiful. You can also take a drive into Hot Suflur Springs and enjoy the Hot Springs!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Lehnertfamily5 said:


> Any good places to camp there anyone can recommend cause we are going back again this year because *we didn't get to see everything we wanted to see last time .*


With the vastness of that beautiful land...I don't think it's possible, even if you _LIVE_ there.


----------



## texasoutbacker (Jul 8, 2007)

Parker Outbacker said:


> I'm looking for some more camping ideas for around the Denver, Colorado area. The State Parks have been packed, and I don't make reservations far enough in advance to get in
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We camped last year at Morraine Park in Rocky Mtn., but got bumped out over the weekend becase we did not reserve a spot. We found a nice NF campground about 15 miles south of Estes Park on that highway that goes past Mary's Lake. It has large spots that are private and quiet.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Lehnertfamily5 said:


> We stay a lot up at Morraine Park and Glacier Basin in Estes Park, they both require reservations for the most part. However, there is another camp ground near them in Rocky Mountain National park that doesn't take reservations. There all Fed camp grounds. I think its the Aspen Campground, but I'm not sure. There was also one other in RMNP that didn't take reservations. Good luck!


sorry for bumping this after so long but do you =know if they count the rear slides as part of the footage requiements? It said a 30 foot max length and i have a 2008 28rsds

Leigh
[/quote]

As for the length, I haven't seen a campground measure.








I suspect the only issue would be if you couldn't fit for some reason and then might have to come up with a good explination! I think most NP's want your camper on the Pad, so this is the length there.
I'm doing the exact thing in Yellowstone this summer. I'm planning on brining a bed support to hold up the queen with it in just in case, but don't expect to have to use it.


----------

